# G Codes for Anesthesia



## elisaarb (Jul 6, 2010)

with regard to PQRI requirements....what are the correct G codes to use that relate to Anesthesia?  1.  Perioperative Care: Timely administration of prophylactic parenteral antibiotics  2. Prevention of catheter related bloodstream infections (CRBSI) (CVS) insertion.  and 3.  Perioperative Temperature Managment.  Please help looking through HCPCS to see what could possibly be but if any of you know for sure the sharing of this knowledge would be greatly appreciated.  Thanx!!


----------



## hgolfos (Jul 13, 2010)

Check out the category III codes in CPT.

For abx 4048F & 4047F

For MSBT 6030F

For Warming 4250F 4255F 4256F

You can go to the CMS website and look up the measures in their PQRI guidelines.  #30  #76  #193 are the ones that apply to anesthesia.


----------

